# Husqvarna 223l trimmer over idling without hitting throttle- not idle screw



## Tanner21 (Jun 3, 2016)

Hello,

I have a Husqvarna 223l 2 cycle trimmer. When ever I start it, it runs as if i am hitting the throttle about 15 percent. I tried adjusting the idle screw and it did not have any effect on it. It is almost as if the throttle wire is stuck, but the throttle trigger does not seem to be pushed in at all. Is there a screw to adjust this or another fix someone knows about?


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jun 3, 2016)

New or used? And what happens if you screw the idle speed screw until it stops contacting the throttle plate?


----------



## Tanner21 (Jun 3, 2016)

Hello, thanks for the response. I bought it new, it is used for about a year. When I adjust the idle screw the spinning of the head isnt really affected. As i turn the screw down, it slowly starts to die and the engine rotations seem to slow as i screw it more, but the spinning continues.


----------



## GlynnC (Jun 3, 2016)

Do you squeeze the throttle after starting? After choking to start, then turning choke off, mine all run at fast idle until I "blip" the throttle, then it slows to normal idle.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Jun 4, 2016)

What you are describing is a leak. Often an air leak or a leak in the carburetor. Yes if garbage makes it into the carb it can cause excess fuel to bypass the seat or plug up a passage way which will cause the carb to run lean. This in turn will cause an erratic idle like the engine is starting to race. Thanks


----------



## Homeowner (Jun 4, 2016)

I had recently bit similar experience with one Walbro carb in a chainsaw that had throttle butterfly set bit wrong, thing has to be rotated perfectly right for throttle to be able to close completely. 

But that said, if it slowly decreases rpm when turning idle screw, it does sound as air leak, but only if rpm's sound higher than what they should be.

Another thing that comes to my mind is somehow stuck clutch, does blade turn when you pull starter rope without really starting it? If it does, then clutch might be binding.


----------



## Tanner21 (Jun 5, 2016)

Hey Homeowner, Yes the string head does spin when I try to start it. I thought it might of had a broken first gear or something, but you described the symptoms pretty well with your comment. Whenever i pull the string to start it, the head moves. I have to start it with it raised in the air so the ground doesn't hinder it otherwise it will not start. Can you let me know more of your experience with this and any possible solutions.


----------



## Homeowner (Jun 5, 2016)

Tanner21 said:


> Hey Homeowner, Yes the string head does spin when I try to start it. I thought it might of had a broken first gear or something, but you described the symptoms pretty well with your comment. Whenever i pull the string to start it, the head moves. I have to start it with it raised in the air so the ground doesn't hinder it otherwise it will not start. Can you let me know more of your experience with this and any possible solutions.



I don't know much about trimmer really, all I know is that yesterday I bough my first one and when I assembled the pole and motor together, between them there sits the clutch, so if your trimmer is any similar in construction, you might need to remove power unit from that pole/shaft to gain access to clutch and start to find possible cause of why clutch has got stuck and how to release it or maybe it needs a new clutch. 

Sadly my experience is barely 24 hours of owning one, so can't tell much about fixing these things yet.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jun 5, 2016)

http://www.partstree.com/parts/husq...cutter/223-l-husqvarna-string-trimmer-2010-05

Parts list. You will need to remove the shaft and the clutch/flywheel cover: http://www.partstree.com/parts/husq...l-husqvarna-string-trimmer-2010-05/crankcase/

Grab the string head and spin it, if the piston tries to move you probably have a broken clutch spring. Kudos to Homeowner for catching that! Find the clutch spring here: http://www.partstree.com/parts/husq...rna-string-trimmer-2010-05/ignition-flywheel/

Should look like this: http://www.partstree.com/parts/husqvarna/parts/503816001/


----------



## Tanner21 (Jun 6, 2016)

Thank you all for the help and responses. I will get working on it.


----------

